# Recommendations for first IC project



## beazld (Feb 19, 2012)

Greetings, 
I'm a newby, and have finished one PM oscillating Kit, working on a horizontal kit now. I am really enjoying making chips and looking forward to the next project. Can anyone recommend a first IC engine? I have Sherline mill and lathe so it would have to be kind of small to fit my equipment. Glow, or ignition, I fly R/C and C/l so an aero engine would be fun but stationary would be fine as well. Plans or castings. Suggestions?
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Groomengineering (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Dave.

Check out the Humbug, designed by Ron Chernich. It's a beginner aero engine that can be built in glow or compression. The plans are available in Issue 21 of Model Engine Builder http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/ .

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## beazld (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I just subscribed to the magazine and ordered the article.
Looking forward to both!


----------



## whatttt (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in the same position as the OP. I have seen some plans that use a lathe only, as I do not have a mill yet. Does anybody have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Admiral_dk (Mar 27, 2012)

The Humbug mentioned above can be done on the lathe only as far as I can tell, but you will need a four jaw chuck on the lathe in order to make some of the fixtures.


----------



## rhitee93 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but what about a recommendation for a non-airplane engine as a first IC? That is what I would like to do when I am dome with my PMR #1. (Not that it will be anytime too soon  )

I like stationary engines for some reason...


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 30, 2012)

A couple of possibilities for 4-stoke IC engines:

Jerry Howell's PowerHouse:

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/combustion/powerhouse.htm?30,28

Or the Webster:

http://home.comcast.net/~webster_engines/

If you do a search, you will find some good build logs here on the site for the Webster.


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, thanks for those suggestions. I want to build up a casting kit, but I think I'll try one of those two so first so I can learn how these engines work before I start on some castings.


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 1, 2012)

Brian, you might also consider an Upshur. http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/ The first drawing set described on that page. A basic design with a lot of build options. It was very forgiving of all my mistakes when I made mine, and a great learning experience. Many examples here on HMEM and the 'net.

Rudy


----------



## cfellows (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't want to hijack Dave's thread here, but for those of you who have built model airplane glow plug engines and stationary engines, what are the differences in skills required? It's my sense that stationary engines are more forgiving of less than perfect tolerances, but I also realize that 2-stroke glow plug engines are simpler in terms of number of parts. 

What say ye?

Chuck


----------



## student_Machinist (Apr 6, 2012)

What about some of Jan Ridders Engines?


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, this will just make the thread wander more, but I heard back from Mr. Upshur's daughter, who is continuing to supply the plans for his engines. The plans for the 4 variations on the farm engine are available for $13.50 shipped. I can't say no to that. 

I can see where the library of engines I want to build is going to be much larger than what i actually accomplish...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 6, 2012)

For those of you that are in the easten PA new jersey delaware region AKA Delaware valley and see Pete Renzeti he also sells plans. IIRC acouple buck more that from the daughter . Pete was a long time friend of Dick and the money goes to a memorial fund. 
Tin


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Don't want to hijack Dave's thread here, but for those of you who have built model airplane glow plug engines and stationary engines, what are the differences in skills required? It's my sense that stationary engines are more forgiving of less than perfect tolerances, but I also realize that 2-stroke glow plug engines are simpler in terms of number of parts.
> 
> What say ye?
> 
> Chuck



Chuck, I think it depends upon what your goals are. For a typical stationary engine, people generally like a "busy" appearance with lots of moving parts, governors, etc, and this adds to the color and character of the engine; and the goal for running is generally easy starting and smooth, consistent operation. Wringing the last Joule out of it is often secondary, or ignored entirely.

Guys that build one-cylinder glow aero engines are often looking for real performance, and spend more time ensuring the build is strong, light, capable of high revs under load. All this generally requires a bit more attention to tolerances, cam profile, materials, etc. Ultimately, while typical stationary engines usually have _many _more parts, they are often a bit more forgiving in the end. Just a bit of generalization there.

Really, the only differences between steam and IC from our perspective is the tolerances needed for bore, piston, valves, and maybe the carburetor. These have to be approached with a different accuracy mindset. A steam engine will run with a reamed bore and a bit of a sloppy fit with the piston, and the valves don't need to seal as well, whereas an IC engine generally requires honing/lapping, correctly made rings, and valves that seal properly. But none of that is out of reach of anybody with a steam engine or two under their belt.

The good news with an IC engine... if you can get decent compression, you are 7/8ths of the way to success. Like just about every Dad has taught his son, if you have compression, fuel, air, and ignition, she'll run. Each of these is approached (and fine-tuned) separately.


----------



## lensman57 (Apr 13, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Don't want to hijack Dave's thread here, but for those of you who have built model airplane glow plug engines and stationary engines, what are the differences in skills required? It's my sense that stationary engines are more forgiving of less than perfect tolerances, but I also realize that 2-stroke glow plug engines are simpler in terms of number of parts.
> 
> What say ye?
> 
> Chuck



Hi,

I agree with you Chuck, I have over a dozen Steam/Air engines so far and the Webster is proving to be a pain to me , maybe it is my skill level but I think IC is a different beast to steam or air engines.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 14, 2012)

Beal this hobby is a personal journey for each member here. so choose your own path.
the general recommendation is building a few simple air powered engines before venturing forward. 
I have a friend that has done amazing little engines on his sherline equipment he displays at cabin fever. 
I wish he would post pics here to inspire you and others. 
as far as IC you need good fit and finish as well as worrying about the igition valving and timing. 
gale have a couple ic plan in the download section and like others said the upshur plans are available. 

as far as hit and miss vs glow plug what will make you happy. 
Dream, set goals , and then plan and make it happen. patience and determination are many times the difference between a running engine and a static display. and definetly the difference between an engine and a pile of mosly completed parts.
I have heard some say it takes as long to get an IC running as building it.display. I have some of each. 
Good luck in this journey
Tin


----------



## Billitmotors (May 8, 2012)

G'day guys
   There are a number of free plans on Ron Churnich's excellent Model Engine News website, if nothing else this site is a gold mine of information for all interested in engine building. If you purchase the DVD from Ron you become a life member and have access to a lot more beautifully drawn plan sets.

   One of the easiest engines is a free plan set on M.E.N called the Boll Aero 1.8cc diesel engine. This engine can be built entirely on the lathe, a vertical slide for the toolpost or a mill, and a drill press would help. 
Chris Boll the designer, designed it to be made by a rank beginner. from bar stock. 

   The main things to worry about is to get the best fits possible between the fit of the piston and liner, the fit of the cankshaft and bearing and to keep the shaft and the cylinder liner as square to each other as possible.

   My copy of Chris's engine runs very well and starts very easily. I have made 3 of Chris's engines so far and all run well. 

   Chris is a really nice guy who lives in England and is more than happy to give advice to anyone building one of his engines.

   If you are interested I can post some photo,s of these engines when I get onto my other computer.

                                         Rob.


----------

